# bonding



## sPADE (Jul 16, 2017)

I have had Brennan for a good year and he was never really.close to me like his brother dale (he escaped and flew out side and wouldn't come back in rip) and I recently trimmed his feet and now he won't let me.touch him.or pick him up .and I don't know what to do bc I would love to be close to him .


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about Dale. 
I hope you have made some adjustments to ensure that Brennan will not end up escaping as well. 

All budgies have different personalities and some are more curious about humans than others. With Brennan, you will have to actively work at building a bond by taking steps to earn his trust. If you are interested, there are many topics about learning to bond with a budgie in this section that will help you. Some birds just take more work than others. 

Best of luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Birds should never be allowed outside unless they are in a properly secured cage. They need to be supervised very closely the entire time the cage is outdoors. When indoors, the birds should only be allowed out in a bird-safe room. All windows and doors should be secured. Putting a sign up on the door to the room to notiffy other members of the family the birds are out is a wise precaution.

Taming and Bonding with a budgie is all about helping that budgie learn to trust you. This takes time and patience. You have to be willing to work with your budgie every day (at the same time is preferable).
Right now, Brennan has lost his trust in you because you trimmed his toenails. To begin with, you will need to work slowly so he realizes you will not grab him or force him to be held.

Please read the links below:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------

